# 3D Competitions Next Year



## Camo_Lady (Oct 20, 2009)

This is my first year in archery and I want to enter in some 3D competitions next year. Any advice on form, how to get started or any other helpful advise. I currently shoot a Mission Menace - 27" draw length - 42lbs. I want to work up to 50lbs this summer so I am currenty doing that but whitetail hunting is getting in the way:wink: Any advise will be helpful!!!


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

I would say join a archery club.. alot of good people at these and alot of clubs host 3D shoots as well.. You can take advise from members and work with it to perfect your own style.. So that would be a great starting point.. Best of luck...


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Again, join an archery club as you can get benefical information from club members. The other thing I would do, if you are adament about shooting 3D is to practice as much as possilble both in shooting and judging yardage.
Good luck and welcome to the world of Archery "as it is adddictive".


----------

